# Help with concrete tile insurance requirements?



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

I recently inspected my first concrete tile roof. Many of the tiles had broken or cracked corners. Is this something I should encourage the homeowner to call in a claim to USAA for, or would this be considered wear-and-tear? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## EcoTech (Jan 5, 2014)

That fully depends on the situation.

In the state of Florida there has to be an event that caused the problem. We have to have a date of loss and should be associated with a named storm, hail, or falling object "trees and things of that nature" 

Then once you have a date of loss / event associated with the claim you can call the insurance assuming it has happened within the time frame allowed usually 2 years for a hurricane although that can be extended by government entities.

Learn your local insurance laws and go from there. Every state is different but if you don't know the laws you can cause more harm then good and look like a fool in the process. Be ready to have an estimate done in Xactimate "insurance bid program" and be prepared for a fight. 

You really need to know state laws though. In Florida if one tile is broken during a storm and that exact tile and color is no longer being produced we can get an entire roof paid if you know how to fight it. 

Hope that helps do your homework!


----------

